# Saphir



## carniebrew (4/2/13)

> Brewing Usage
> Aroma
> 
> Aroma
> ...



*MOD: *Hop description inserted into member post by Lord Raja Goomba . Original post is below:

Saw this ad shown during Super Bowl 47 today...the ad is for a new beer from Becks, which they brag about using "new German Sapphire hops". Apparently a replacement for Hallertauer Mittlefrueh which is becoming too susceptible to disease & pests.

Hallertauer Mitt is my go-to hop for weizen's, so it piqued my interest. Anyone know any more?


----------



## Helles (4/2/13)

Goggle search came up with
SAPHIR hops if this is what you mean


----------



## carniebrew (4/2/13)

My Google search came up with this: http://hops.askdefine.com/ (search on the page for "Sapphire")


----------



## donburke (4/2/13)

looks like its saphir

i remember reading that they are also called sapphire, and that the word was translated from 'zephyr', which is what the article was sourcing as the origin of the name in german,


----------



## carniebrew (4/2/13)

Thanks for the info. No surprise that Becks are calling them "Sapphire" for the American market....can see the yanks scratching their dopey heads at a beer called Becks Saphir.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/13)

Most Americans can't even point out the USA on a map of the world, so Germany would be a big ask. I bought some re-imported Saphir from Ellerslie and it was a little more aromatic than Chinese Saaz. Still got it in my fridge, might boil it up for bittering. Try CraftBrewers, I'm sure it's better quality.


----------



## dicko (4/2/13)

I cant comment on the chinese crap but the saphir hop from CB is a great substitute for the noble German variety.
I added it in a Pilsener FWH for flavour and it was one of the best beers imo that has come out of my brewery. :chug:

Give it a go, ftw.

Cheers


----------



## mabrungard (5/2/13)

I tasted a bottle of Black Sapphire last week. Its very malty and doesn't dry out very well. In my opinion, the hopping seems to provide a wine-like note, sort of like Nelson Sauvin. Its not a bad beer, but it could be better. Maybe a little more fermentability or sulfate to help dry the finish a bit.


----------



## thenymang (8/2/13)

Apparently Saphir is used in the Hitachino Nest Ale. In trying to clone it, i picked up a bag of Saphir

When i took a sniff right out of the bag, it smelt like a florist shop! maybe that's just my poor sense of smell, but it was a nice change from the pine flavours and stronger fruit flavoured hops


----------

